# MOST PRETTIEST HORSE CONTEST! Ends May 27th!



## kailiejaykiss

*MOST PRETTIEST HORSE CONTEST! Ends JUNE 3rd!!*

CONTEST ENDS JUNE 3RD!!!
First off want to say that this contest is made so you can FIND any pic of choice on the INTERNET for each particular category. HOWEVER, if you would like you may use your OWN pic of your horse. I thought I would make it this way and see what pretty pix people come up with 

RULES
1. Only one pic per category
2. It's a first come first serve type deal...as in--if you happen to find a pic of a horse you like and want to use it "PLEASE" make sure no one else has used it first. I will judge the first one I see if by chance that happends.
3. You may enter ALL categories 
4. Only ONE horse in each pic.
5. HAVE FUN! I look up horses on the internet all the time and still find some drop dead beauties on here--Love to see what yall come up with!

BREEDS
1. Prettiest Quarter Horse
2. Prettiest Arabian
3. Prettiest Thoroughbred
4. Prettiest Friesian
5. Prettiest Gypsy Vanner
6. Prettiest Clydesdale
7. Prettiest Andalusian
8. Prettiest Appaloosa

COLORS (ANY BREED)-_*Can have white markings doesn't have to be solid.*_
1. Prettiest Bay
2. Prettiest Buckskin
3. Prettiest Palomino
4. Prettiest Paint
5. Prettiest Grullo
6. Prettiest Black
7. Prettiest White
8. Prettiest Grey

HAIR (ANY BREED)
1. Prettiest Mane
2. Prettiest Tail

I will choose a 1st 2nd and 3rd from each 
and a "fave pic" overall aswell (which will be like the winner)
This is really just for fun to see all the different pix and tastes people have in horses...but 1st placers (and overall winner ofcourse) if they would like I can edit any pic of their choice, completely optional


----------



## Azale1

I very highly suggest anyone that posts photos that they have found on the internet gives direct link and give FULL credit to the photographer or they run the risk of running into legal issues. Just a warning for anyone who posts photos.


----------



## kuecktr

*Contest Photos *

Prettiest Quarter Horse - Rose








Prettiest Thoroughbred - Buzz








Prettiest Bay - Fitz








Prettiest Buckskin - Lady








Prettiest Palomino - Davey








Prettiest Paint - Angie








Prettiest Black - "Black"








Prettiest Tail - Topper








Prettiest Mane -Tumble


----------



## kailiejaykiss

OOhh...thanks Azale for that!
I tried to go back just now to type that in--says after 10 minutes you can no longer edit originally post.

Really in all honesty just slipt my mind! But thanks!


----------



## kuecktr

These are not photos off of the internet.. i took them


----------



## kailiejaykiss

@ KUECKTR
JAW dropped in every single photo. You take awesome pix! I really thought they were off the internet they look so good! Thanks for participating!


----------



## kuecktr

Thank you Kailiejaykiss  It's been a big learning thing for me and it's so much fun taking photos of our ponies


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

Prettiest Appaloosa:


----------



## kuecktr

Ghostwindappaloosa: that is a beautiful appy!! love the loud markings and color


----------



## Horses4Healing

*Prettiest Breeds Entires*

Pretty Breeds:

Thoroughbred: True Colours Farm’s Puchi Trap
http://www.truecoloursfarm.com/horsepage.php?id=4






Arabian: Northwind Arabian’s El Shuja Wahid
Northwind Arabians presents, El Shuja Wahid






Gypsy: Lexlin Gypsy Ranch’s Sundance Kid
Sundance Kid - Gypsy Vanner, Gypsy Horse, Gypsy Cob






Clydesdale: Somewhere Farms’ Willow Way Firestone
Somewhere Farm Clydesdales - Registered Clydesdale Stallions






Appaloosa: Texas Blessings’ Color Me Codee Blue
Codee


----------



## Horses4Healing

*Prettiest Colors Entries*

Pretty Colors:


Bay: Spencer Ranch’s Popeye K
Spencer Ranch - Popeye K






Buckskin: Gray Fox Farm’s Tahitian Moon
Gray Fox Farm - Broodmares - Tahitian Moon






Palomino: Blazing Colours Farm’s Golden Time
Golden Time by Timely Roberto (APHA Rsv. World Champion Sr. Working Hunter)






Paint: Blazing Colours Farm’s Simba Twist
Buckskin Sabino Thoroughbred colt. Dual registered Jockey Club and APHA






Black: Gray Fox Farm’s Redwine
Gray Fox Farm - Stallions - Redwine






White: HR Sha Kitt (one of my own)













Grey: Avalon Equine’s Mannhattan
Mannhattan - Avalon Equine


----------



## kuecktr

Wow! that appy is really cool looking too! He looks like he has paint in him too.


----------



## flytobecat

These are some seriously gorgeous ponies!


----------



## kailiejaykiss

WOW! Guys yall are putting up some BEAUTIES on here!!
BY THE WAY!!! Im not usually an Appy lover BUT just the one's I have seen already are so PRETTY!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## kailiejaykiss

Cricket cricket...
Anybody there?! Lol
C'mon folks--contest ends june 3rd...post post post!


----------



## Jumper399

Prettiest Palomino:


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Hehe, I have to be perfectly honest by saying I was drawn in by the double positive in 'Most Prettiest..', but honestly, this seems like a super fun thread  Carry on.. LOL.


----------



## kailiejaykiss

Glad it caught your attention...I thought it would be a super fun thread aswell...not 
many participants...eh ol' well--leasr judging wont be hard ...small joke.


----------



## jody111

Haha well you didnt have either of my horses breeds - irish sport horse or tb cross so couldnt enter there - and you didnt have prettiest chestnut so couldnt enter there

but prettiest Bay - My baby Prada:


----------



## kailiejaykiss

*~RESULTS!!~*
QH-Kuecktr
Arabian-Horses4Healing (I like your own arabian for this one...very nice!)
TB-Kuecktr
Gypsy Vanner-Horses4Healing...that's a very pretty one!
Clydesdale-Horses4Healing
Appy-GhostWindAppaloosa-That's cool markings!!

Bay-Jody111...Nice pic and I love this horse's blaze 
Buckskin-Kuecktr
Palomino-Kuecktr and Jumper399...dead tie!
Paint-Horses4Healing
Black-Horses4Healing
White-Horses4Healing
Grey-Horses4Healing

Mane & Tail-Kuecktr

*GOOD JOB ALL*
Everybody got first place in something...Edited pix? If you like...Im pretty creative...just sayin' 

Thanks for being in this contest hope you had fun!!!


----------

